# Dan Wogsland/Bob Hook fleeing police



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Seems kinda shady to me. Why flee if you've got nothing to hide, or AREN'T DRUNK?!?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

"I am an innocent bystander who let my drunk buddy drive, Oh, and when we finally evaded police, as an innocent bystander, I fled the scene and didn't call police about MY car for 12 hours all because I was an innocent bystander"

If he was an innocent bystander, why didn't he just drive HIS car away after Hook got out and fled on foot??????


----------



## golfer (Apr 22, 2004)

BOYFRIENDS?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

If they get away with this its because we let them!
Speaking of making national news: The swat team was called to a domestic in a trailer park in Minot when an individual baracaded (sp?) himself in his home. He evaded the swat team by going thru the crawl space in the floor and is still at large! How many swat team members does it take to cover a stinking 12x50 mobile home? This also made the national news.

TC


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

What i think is that hook wasn't even driving. Why would Hook be driving Wogsland car in the first place. I think Wogsland paid Hook off to take the rap since Wogsland was involved from fleeing from the police on his motorcycle awhile back and he would have lost his job if he done it again.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Hangem both high!

Dirtballs :******:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzz


----------

